# Running a 60 amp panel from a detached garage 75 feet away



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a very often asked question here - suggest to use the search function and you'll find a wealth of information. With info here and the great help from members I installed a 100amp subpanel in my detached workshop fed by a 60 amp breaker in the main box - with a run of nearly 100' between.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

For 75 feet you don't need to allow for voltage drop, just use the normal wire size guidelines. For 60 amps it would be 6 gauge copper (the required 4'th wire for the ground would be 10 gauge if you strung individual conductors in conduit).

Use direct burial cable 18 inches deep or conduit buried at least 6 inches deep.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's a calculator I use from time to time.....www.csgnetwork.com/wiresizecalc


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I am in SoCal and here is a recap of my detached workshop electrical installation:


100 amp GE subpanel in newly constructed detached workshop (24'x30')
the 100 amp breaker in the subpanel serves as the disconnect
60 amp breaker in main panel
THWN wire
2 hots - black #6
1 nuetral - white #6
1 ground - green #10
~100' run of 1.5" conduit with two 90 degree sweeps, buried 18"
Subpanel installed between studs - in the middle of an an open studded wall (so I didn't know/care what clearance requirements are - but a search here will find where someone has stated such I am sure). The height is at about my chest level. Entry to the workshop is via an LB about 12" up the wall, directly below the subpanel. Entry to the house panel is similar.

The nuetral and ground in the subpanel are not connected. The ground in the subpanel is connected to a ufer in the concrete slab.

The workshop has 220v outlets for a MIG welder, air compressor, and heater, several 120v outlets for general use and power tools, ample lighting, and a 30 amp RV outlet.

Everything works great - and thanks to all here that helped with advice and comments along the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

AllanJ said:


> Use direct burial cable 18 inches deep or conduit buried at least 6 inches deep.


I believe your burial depths to be wrong. It's 24" for cable and 18" for conduit.

NEC 300.5


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> I believe your burial depths to be wrong. It's 24" for cable and 18" for conduit.
> 
> NEC 300.5


Yup, that's why in my installation example the conduit is at 18".


----------

